# How was this made???!



## rwm (Nov 11, 2019)

I recently saw this door pull and I was fascinated by the creativity! How exactly was this made?




I assume a lot of welding then grinding it somehow? $1 to whoever can guess the location!

Robert


----------



## darkzero (Nov 12, 2019)

That's pretty cool for a door pull. I would guess a lot of welding a grinding too.

Office door for local metal supplier?


----------



## rwm (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm thinking they milled the end of a solid bar and soldered or welded short pieces of hex into the slots?
I was wondering if any of the Skiing or Mountain Bike crowd has seen this. It is the men's room door handle on a restaurant in Park City UT! I couldn't help but to snap a pic. Maybe we should change this thread to: Pics of Interesting Metal Work You Have Seen.
Robert


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 12, 2019)

Personally since the top hex ends are decorative I would think epoxy would be the easy way to assemble.


----------



## rock_breaker (Nov 12, 2019)

In my opinion a round insert to fit the handle tube  then milled to accommodate the hex pieces. Holes drilled for each hex piece then rounds turned on hex pieces.
Rounds may be offset if required but finally secured with epoxy .


----------



## rwm (Nov 12, 2019)

I would not use epoxy here. One good tug and something will come loose. Someone will eventually grab this "decorative" part.
How about this?: Bunch up some short hex rods of random length to make a diameter slightly greater than the bar. Align the bases of the hex rods on a flat surface and then weld them all together. Finally, weld this assembly to the end of the bar and grind it smooth.

Robert


----------



## Janderso (Nov 12, 2019)

I like it
I agree, It's a piece of round stock with the hex pieces welded/bonded and welded/turned to the OD of the bar.
Cool


----------



## rwm (Nov 12, 2019)

I may build one just for the halibut.
R


----------



## DAT510 (Nov 12, 2019)

Looks like it could be cast.


----------



## rwm (Nov 13, 2019)

Hmm. It certainly could be cast. Lost wax with ceramic shell. That might be a good approach for production. I do not have the ability to cast stainless. I can barely get to iron.
Robert


----------



## bakrch (Nov 13, 2019)

Location? Clearly that picture was taken on planet Krypton.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Nov 13, 2019)

Why not hex stock, use lathe on one end for press fit into drilled holes in end of round stock,  weld gaps between edge pieces and then run entire piece in lathe to smooth...


----------



## Jackle1312 (Nov 15, 2019)

I would think that the end of the rod would be milled to shape with holes drilled to locate the hex stock. The hex stock would have a round end and would be pressed in to eliminate the need to weld.


----------



## Cadillac (Nov 15, 2019)

I love work like this! I would think the handle is made, the end is shaped with profiles, the inner parts are made, then it’s epoxied in place. If you look some pieces are tilted. A good scuff and epoxy will hold them in place
I’ve wanted to make a set of these for the switches in my sons room.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Nov 15, 2019)

Cadillac said:


> I love work like this! I would think the handle is made, the end is shaped with profiles, the inner parts are made, then it’s epoxied in place. If you look some pieces are tilted. A good scuff and epoxy will hold them in place
> I’ve wanted to make a set of these for the switches in my sons room.
> View attachment 305892


I like that.  I want to make something like this in aluminum and brass. 
Found it on etsy.


----------



## rwm (Nov 15, 2019)

Holy Cow! Those are cool!
I'm gonna start a thread called "Interesting Metal Work I have Seen". Please contribute by reposting these! I feel like a thread like that could inspire new project ideas.
Robert


----------



## WarrenP (Nov 15, 2019)

Cadillac said:


> I love work like this! I would think the handle is made, the end is shaped with profiles, the inner parts are made, then it’s epoxied in place. If you look some pieces are tilted. A good scuff and epoxy will hold them in place
> I’ve wanted to make a set of these for the switches in my sons room.
> View attachment 305892



I hope the switch isnt going to carry 110V. It would be a little dangerous if he touched both the metal on the handle and the connections on the bottom.


----------



## hman (Nov 15, 2019)

Take a closer look.  No part of the black "knife switch" is itself connected to power.  It simply a lever used to operate the toggle on a standard wall switch.  Pretty cool looking ... woulda been even more fun if they'd used a black wall switch and mounting screws!


----------



## hman (Nov 15, 2019)

Cadillac said:


> I’ve wanted to make a set of these for the switches in my sons room.
> View attachment 305892


Enlarging the photo, it looks like it was 3D printed.  If you have a decent CAD system and the printer, it shouldn't be too hard to duplicate.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Nov 16, 2019)

hman said:


> Enlarging the photo, it looks like it was 3D printed.  If you have a decent CAD system and the printer, it shouldn't be too hard to duplicate.



I think it might be similar to this one available on Thingiverse:  https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:981141


----------

